# Cost P22-P99



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

Just cuious as to the average price. 

i was looking in a town here in Ontario, and it had a P22 for 500 dollars and a p99 for 1200 dollars, i thought that was a little steep, let me know what you think guys (and girls)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

With U being in Canada, that is an entirely different ballgame. I only know US prices. I remember a canadian once telling us here all the hoops U must jump thru to buy a gun.

So, yea, that is high - but U may not have a choice.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

cdnarmoured said:


> Just cuious as to the average price.
> 
> i was looking in a town here in Ontario, and it had a P22 for 500 dollars and a p99 for 1200 dollars, i thought that was a little steep, let me know what you think guys (and girls)


Are those prices in $(US) or $(CA)?


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

canadian dollars


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

and as far as i know as long as i declare the weapon at the border, and have all my paperwork i just have oto pay the duty.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

If that's the case, then (while I don't know the prices in other states) from what I've seen a P99 should run you between $520USD and $630USD plus any taxes and fees within the state.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Cd the last time I went through Canada At Winsor they had signs all over the place saying NO HAND GUNS ALLOWED IN CANADA 10yrs in jail and $10,000 fine. I wasn't shouting at you. Thats the way they had it written out all in captial letters. I seen where they had a place where you could declare hunting rifles. Good luck..


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as you have a restricted weapons permit you are fine to my knowledge. i will ahve to write my customs officer friend and ask.


----------



## RyanSBHF (May 28, 2006)

In eastern NE, a standard P22 costs about $300 and a P99 about $550.


----------



## ripterr (Feb 7, 2007)

Ohio....
P22 $259-$319
P99....Only saw one at the last show.....it was $570. 
I did see P99 QAs in one of my husband's dealer catalogs for $499, but no AS listed.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

cdnarmoured said:


> and as far as i know as long as i declare the weapon at the border, and have all my paperwork i just have oto pay the duty.


Is sounds as if you are planning to buy the gun in the US, and walk across the border with it.

How do you plan on buying the gun in the US given that you are not a US citizen? Or do you have a residential US address?

Maybe I misundertood you, or maybe I am fuzzy on all the laws...


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

im new to this so i have no idea on the laws. i have a friend who is dual citizen though, and i could have him buy it, then transfer it over to me somehow if thats the case. 

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

cdnarmoured said:


> im new to this so i have no idea on the laws. i have a friend who is dual citizen though, and i could have him buy it, then transfer it over to me somehow if thats the case.
> 
> thanks for the comments guys


No can do. That's called a straw purchase - he would be committing a felony if he did that.

U have to be a legal resident alien here to buy a firearm in the states. And, One cannot buy a gun for the purpose of immediately selling or giving it to someone else (doing it for the reason to circumvent some law because the other buyer can't buy it)


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

i got ya. thanks gfor the info guys, i guess im stuck paying top dollar  now what if it was a dealer? he could import it for me could he not? then sell it?


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

i guess i can buy in the US i just need all the paper work filled out and make sure the seller has a certain license.

http://www.international.gc.ca/eicb/military/faq-en.asp#1

Q1. I want to buy a firearm from the US and have it sent to me in Canada.
A1. Any holder of a valid Possession and Acquisition Licence (PAL) may import a restricted or non-restricted firearm, depending on the limitations of their PAL. However, the US control the export of most firearms (antiques and muzzle-loaders are not controlled for export) and the US must issue an export licence to the American exporter. Prior to issuing this licence the US government requires that the Canadian importer present a document from Canada allowing this proposed transaction. To satisfy that US requirement Canadian residents may apply for an International Import Certificate (IIC).

The following steps are involved;

have the US seller identify the exporter - the US government requires that this exporter be a Federal Firearms Licenced (FFL) gun dealer for most exports. In many cases the US seller is an FFL dealer.

apply to International Trade Canada (ITCan) for an International Import Certificate (IIC) by calling (613) 996-2387 or by faxing your request to (613) 996-9933 and requesting blank application forms. Once completed, the form should be returned to ITCan for processing and certification. Expect this process to take 2-3 weeks. The certified document will then be returned to the applicant for onward delivery to the US exporter. There is no charge for the IIC.

pre-register the firearm through the Canada Firearms Centre. Pre-registration allows the importer to clear the firearm through the Canada Border Service Agency without any undue delay.

the US exporter will attach their copy of the IIC to their application for an export licence. In the US, applications for shotguns are administered by the Department of Commerce and for all other firearms are administered by the Department of State.

once the US export licence is issued the US exporter may then send the firearm to Canada.

the Canadian importer is responsible for declaring the value of the firearm to Canada Customs and for ensuring that all safe storage and safe transportation regulations are observed.

within 30 days of arrival in Canada, the importer must have the firearm verified and such verification confirmed with the Canada Firearms Centre.

Q2. I want to go to the US and buy a firearm and return with it to Canada.
A2. The US passed new legislation in February 2003 which makes it illegal for a 'non-resident alien' to come into possession of a firearm in the US. This does not apply to antiques or muzzle-loading firearms, nor does it apply to Canadians with legal residency in the US or to US citizens, regardless of their residency. A Canadian may purchase a firearm in the US but cannot take possession of it, nor can they export it from the US. The only legal method is to come back to Canada and follow the steps in Question 1 (above).


----------

